# Quest: Interview with John Powell



## H.R. (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm a big fan of John Powell, I think he is one of the best composers alive but despite this love, I don't know very much about him. I mean internet is full of interviews with all composers but John Powell, he is like a ghost. 

I already asked film.music.media guys if they can arrange an interview with him and ask him about his career and how he became such a great and successful composer. I'm asking here too, If anyone has contact with John I would be more than glad to see an interview with the man. I think he's not doing interviews purposely, I'm asking Hans Zimmer if he can force him (Verbally or violently :D ) to do one long and badass interview. :D 

Thanks!


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 14, 2013)

In the mean time there is always this bit of awesomeness haha 

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/john-powell-exclusive-qa.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/john-powel ... ve-qa.html)

-DJ


----------



## Christof (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats brilliant, you ask Hans Zimmer for an interview with John Powell!!!


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 14, 2013)

How about Hans interviewing Powell working on film score directed my M. Night Shamalan, staring Brad Pitt playing Hans Zimmer interviewing John Powell, played by Gary Oldman discussing samples by Spitfire played by the cast of Glee. Shamalan twist...its an interview within and interview and Chris Nolan was the father after all

BRAAAAAM BRAAAAAAM

-DJ
(bed time)


----------



## Rctec (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll ask him. No problem!


----------



## H.R. (Nov 14, 2013)

> In the mean time there is always this bit of awesomeness haha
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/john-powell-exclusive-qa.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/john-powel ... ve-qa.html)
> 
> -DJ



You don't seat with John Powell and ask him few questions like Spitfire. You ask him so much until he smash your brain with a guitar. :D 



> I'll ask him. No problem!



Hans, I can make your statue as a symbol of a true human being for generations to come. Thank you master.


----------



## H.R. (Nov 14, 2013)

Christof @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Thats brilliant, you ask Hans Zimmer for an interview with John Powell!!!



Man that is a great idea! :D What I meant was Hans telling John Powell to do an interview, not to do it himself but now I think if this happens I'll have a heart attack. :D Two of my favorite composers! WOW!


----------



## syashdown (Nov 28, 2013)

Hans, how's it going securing that John Powell interview?!


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 28, 2013)

There is this Q&A with John:

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/foru ... y.php?f=32


----------



## H.R. (Nov 28, 2013)

RiffWraith @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> There is this Q&A with John:
> 
> http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/foru ... y.php?f=32



Oh this is great. Thanks.


----------



## Rctec (Nov 29, 2013)

..I forgot to ask him...


----------



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2013)

Rctec @ 29/11/2013 said:


> ..I forgot to ask him...



Shit happens!


----------



## syashdown (Nov 29, 2013)

Priorities Hans!


----------



## Ed (Nov 29, 2013)

Daniel James @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> How about Hans interviewing Powell working on film score directed my M. Night Shamalan, staring Brad Pitt playing Hans Zimmer interviewing John Powell, played by Gary Oldman discussing samples by Spitfire played by the cast of Glee. Shamalan twist...its an interview within and interview and Chris Nolan was the father after all
> 
> BRAAAAAM BRAAAAAAM
> ...



...or was he?


----------



## H.R. (Dec 2, 2013)

Kaya Savas form Filmmusicmedia is going to approach for an interview. Let's hope Hans convince John to do it.


----------



## MacQ (Dec 2, 2013)

Best quote ever:

"This is a business that will slap you around like taking a bath in a tub [full] of horny salmon." - John Powell


----------



## syashdown (Dec 2, 2013)

H.R. @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Kaya Savas form Filmmusicmedia is going to approach for an interview. Let's hope Hans convince John to do it.



Great!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 2, 2013)

H.R. @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Kaya Savas form Filmmusicmedia is going to approach for an interview. Let's hope Hans convince John to do it.



Koray is a very ardent supporter of Powell and Zimmer and MV-RC in general. He frequents the JWFan website and endures lots of jibs from Williams enthusiasts and I have to say, I give the guy credit for being so steadfast. 

Powell is indeed a gem. I watched Shrek the other night and really really loved the score (also props to HG Williams as he composed it too). 

I recall first seeing Faceoff in 1997 and even in the theatre my ears perked up because Powell was using some atypical chord extensions. He also resolved his chords in different ways which I thought was great. 

There's an excellent audio interview I got off somewhere where he talks with FSM for about 30 minutes about starting off with a Korg M1 and buying lots of gear in his early days. He also unashamedly admitted to writing lots of jingles that in turn kept his gear cravings well fed. It's one of the best interviews I've heard and I listen to it often because I also enjoy his humor (which comes across better "live" as opposed to in type). 

For me, and believe me, I've written boatloads on this, How To Train Your Dragon is THE greatest film score written from the 2000s (I think it edges out JN Howard's Signs which is great but mostly for its bookended cues). Not only is there some wonderful thematic work going on but the architecture of that score is scary good. It's on par with Williams or Korngold or anyone. Everything ties into one of those three central theme groups in some variation or another. I've studied this score and probably listened to it 1000 times, and it still resonates on an emotional level. 

I know that not all films allow a composer to do this but I also assert that not all composers have the chops to deliver. Powell is not only a talented composer but a smart one too. It's clear he brings a lot of forethought to the table. 

Okay, enough gushing. Back to work.....


----------



## H.R. (Dec 3, 2013)

dcoscina @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> H.R. @ Mon Dec 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Kaya Savas form Filmmusicmedia is going to approach for an interview. Let's hope Hans convince John to do it.
> ...



Exactly!

I was wondering why is he composing for all those funny animations and never get tired. The answer is he, himself. He is so funny and happy like he's living in dream lands of those animations. Though I really love to see some more dark stuff from John.

Totally agree on Face/Off. From 90s I love his work on Endurance too, it has a special soul. and for god sake we are talking about the guy who was involved in The Thin Red Line with Hans Zimmer, which is my favorite film music EVER! and his job in Bourne series I guess is one of the best action scores of our era. "Tangiers" from Bourne Ultimatum could be used instead of adrenaline in hospitals. :D And How To Train Your Dragon is just beautiful. Anyone who hasn't seen John's face, may imagine a mermaid scored that film. :D


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 3, 2013)

Powell got screwed out of an Oscar for HTTyYdD in many peoples' opinions.


----------



## H.R. (Dec 3, 2013)

2010 was a mighty year. I really love John's work on HTTYD but I believe The Social Network was the true winner. Hans Zimmer's Inception, A.R. Rahman's 127 Hours and Alexandre Desplat's The King's Speech, What a year!


----------



## Connor (Dec 5, 2013)

H.R. @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> dcoscina @ Mon Dec 02 said:
> 
> 
> > H.R. @ Mon Dec 02 said:
> ...



How to Train Your Dragon is the best movie score of the 21st century, hands down. Can't wait for 2 and 3 here soon. I'm intrigued by your statement on his odd chord extension and progressions, any more detail on that? I'd love to know more about his style and that seems an area to put some focus on!


----------

